# Best buteless supplement - alphabute?



## JellyBeanSkittle (5 March 2013)

Looking at the above supplement for one of mine to support muscles in times of stress and hard competition. Was recommended by my instructor - any reviews?

Or can you recommend something else? What did you use it for and for how long, also what type of horse/discipline. 

Thanks in advance HHO's  

Tea and shortbread on offer!


----------



## maccachic (5 March 2013)

Devils claw is natural and a good alternative - altho still banned in competition.  Not familar with alphabute.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 March 2013)

Equine Americas Buteless is brilliant and I'd certainly recommend it to anyone. It's also very cost effective being £21.99 for two months supply


----------



## Milkmaid (5 March 2013)

Alphabute active ingredient is Boswellia Serrata which is far cheaper bought as that. I get mine from Pegasus but Progressive Earth on Ebay sell it at a good price too 
I much prefer out over devils claw (which can have side effects)
Boswellia has so many other benefits of use than just a bute Substitute and it actually soothes the gut not aggravate it!
Brilliant stuff


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 March 2013)

Sorry I didn't read your question all that well!
My horse has had a tough life as a hunter/hireling then dressage horse. I was his groom and took him on when after years of lameness due to wear and tear the owners decided to pts.
They had to be fair tried a lot of vet treatment, including cortisone in the effected joint. This worked but the time it worked for became less and less every time.
He was lame when I brought him home. I had another shot of cortisone into the joint expecting it to work about 6wks. About 4weeks later I started feeding Buteless and he's now been sound for 18 months- this is his longest sound spell in years and years. I also ride and keep him very differently to his old owner- lots of turnout and I don't school intensely for hours a day. That said Hes ridden most days and schooled a bit, jumps a bit but I'm careful on ground etc.
I can't obviously be certain it's the Buteless but I'd never risk missing even a day to find that out! it's given me a wonderful happy horse so gets my vote!


----------



## Milkmaid (5 March 2013)

Nor did I, it was early!
I've used it on a T.B who had PSD with fracture (recovered) & spavins. He is still working into 20s tho has a reduced work load now (hacking/light schooling)
I also use it to support my N.F who broke his hip at 2 and had severe muscle wastage as a result.
I use it in a daily supplement (fleximover) and keep a pot of neat to 'top up' when he works particularly hard.
He does a bit of everything and it delicately helps him a lot!


----------



## Milkmaid (5 March 2013)

N.F is now 9


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (5 March 2013)

Thanks Guys 

I do compete so this would be for occassional use when in hard work or times of stress/strenuous activities, so would definately rule out the devils claw.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 March 2013)

Buteless I *think* is ok to compete on. Its not based on Devils Claw


----------



## maccachic (6 March 2013)

The is a stand down period after which Devils claw can't be tested and its not that long.

Horses

Long term use of Devils Claw  for managing arthritis and degenerative conditions. Suitable for the older horse.
Administer prior to working on hard ground to reduce concussive injury or damage.
May be used to alleviate pain associated with laminitis.
May be used to alleviate discomfort due to allergies in particular may help with headshaking where the trigeminal nerve is senstive.
Is slightly sedating and may help with general sensitivity (anticipating discomfort) to being ridden and handled.


________________________________________________________________

Sometimes just giving yourself and your horse a break is all you need to break the cycle of pain, anticipation and reactive behaviour. If this doesnt help then supplements like Devils Claw combined with St Johns Wort and Omega oils may help break the cycle.

St Johns wort alters the perception of pain. (In other words raising the pain threshold which in turn lowers stress)

Devils Claw as well as being an analgesic and anti-inflammatory also is sedating.

Omega Oil act in two ways. One, they modulate the balance between prostaglandins 1 and 3 with 2 to have an anti-inflammatory effect. Two they restore the lipid layer around all cells to improve the exchange of nutrients and wastes through the cell walls. So what ever supplements you are feeding omega oils help improve the efficiency of absorption.


----------



## [100855] (22 March 2013)

Ok so after a lot of research I decided to make my own supplement....

Into a big 5kg tub that you get horse treats in ( you know the ones)
 I mixed 1kg turmeric from the supermarket, 1kg boswellia serrata, 1kg of equine america glucosamine and MSM and 1kg of garlic powder. The garlic is just there to help with palatability. She has no problem eating her dinner even though it does smell like curry slightly 

My cob mare who is 15 has been on two 15ml scoops in her dinner everyday now for four weeks. Before she would be a little stiff in the school espcially through circles and when bending, after careful warmups she would sometimes hop into trot and canter and be reluctant to go forward. She would always track up. Sometimes tilt her head to one side through upwards transitions and sometimes just didnt feel comfortable in the school. However out hacking in a straight line, she was fine. 
She is only in light work such as a slow hack a couple of times a week and a schooling session a couple of times. She is long reined roughly three times a week and lives out. 

Now after being on this concoction I made for just over four weeks she is more forward in the school, doesnt loose her balance as much through turns, no longer tilts her head, takes a much longer, higher stride with her hind legs and her upward and downward transitions are a lot more on the button.

I wouldnt just say this becuase I have spent all this money on supplements and would have to think of going down the bute route if this didnt make a difference. Not that I have a problem with long term buteing I just wanted to try this first. It realy has worked for my mare and you can tell just by watching her and how she feels when riding that she is a lot more comfortable and more willing to go forward.


----------



## claribella (22 March 2013)

I would buy boswellia straight if you can. Alphabute is twenty quid for250g but you can get 900g of boswelia from naturalhorsesupplies for around the twenty seven quid mark. Having said that I needed something this week for my mare so had to get alphabute as no where locally sells boswellia. It def improved her soundness.


----------

